# Petsmart at 10 weeks and 2nd round of shots?



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Is this OK for socialization or should I wait until he has all his shots?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would wait.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Probably smart. He has his puppy class Saturday anyway where all dogs have shots so that should tie me over for a bit. Just had a vaca day tomorrow and was going to introduce him to as much as I can.

Thanks again Tracy.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I think Petsmart would be fine <u>*IF*</u> you put and keep him in a cart. It's what I did and I put one of my towels in the cart for the dog to sit on. The socialization should only be with the folks and being able to focus on you. No dog to dog interaction or allowing on floors in pet stores until all vaccinations. That can wait until your puppy classes.

I would also have plenty of treats to keep his attention on you and off any dogs that may be around.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you'll be ok at PetSmart with your 2nd round of shots. i would wait a week after the shot was given before going to PetSmart. to be safe why don't you wait untill you have your next round of shots. you have to be carefull where ever you take you're puppy at this point. don't worry, if you start taking your puppy to PetSmart, the bank and other stores at 12 weeks or so he's going to be fine. take your dog to these places several times a week. don't wait untill you need something.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDI would wait.


agreed!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Personally, I think the benefits of socialization far outweight the risks of getting sick. We read about this when our Belgian was a puppy and we didn't take her anywhere until she had her shots. We thought our family/friends bringing over their pets or us going to their house was enough.....WRONG!

She is a very fearful dog and would have really benefited from early socialization. She is very fear aggressive and we can't even take her to places like that yet. We have done so much training to help get her used to new things now and it is an up hill battle after those feelings are set in stone in those early months of development. She will be 2 next month and we're finally making headway with her. She can go to dog parks and our pet sitter's house and we're gonna start petco/petsmart next. 

To sum it up... it's a lot easier to train from the get go than to fix a naturally fearful dog later. Don't be stupid though...if you see a dog that looks sick or would be a bad experience go the opposite direction and leave LOL!!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I think Im going to wait with the vaccinated dogs in puppy class coming in 2 days. They also do a pass the puppy kind of exercise there so all pups get to meet and play with the other owners...nice and safe. I think tomorrow Ill find some new surfaces to expose him to...Ive been doing good so far as he has met all of my family and all of my friends.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I would strongly recommend waiting until your puppy is older and has a complete set of puppy shots before getting anywhere near the floor of Petsmart. When we're in there doing adoption events, I can't tell you how many sick looking dogs I've seen come in and have diarrhea on the floor. It's not enough to look for sicking looking dogs and avoid them because parvo doesn't require dog to dog contact. Not worth the risk IMO. If you really want to do a young puppy socialization class, I'd do it at a private facility.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I won't take my pup there until all her shots are given… too many random dogs at Petsmart and/or Petco. I would recommend thinking of some other places to socialize though. I have taken my pup to sit on a blanket in front of Starbucks, Costco, and the list goes on and on. I even put her in a cart and rolled her around Home Depot! I also set up a couple play dates at my house with dogs of people I know very well - and know they are healthy. 

There are plenty of places to socialize at this stage, but I am timid on the places that are overly animal friendly. Good luck!


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I use nearby Home Depot to do obedience training in the evening. They don't seem to mind.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Exactly, the puppy class is a private one and not a chain store.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------

